# January 28, 2012 - West Bay Big Trout Tournament & Benefit



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

That's right anglers!! It's time once again for the 3rd Annual West Bay Big Trout Tournament.

Up to 3 man teams, $70/ angler
3 Fish Heavy Stringer. (Only 1 over 25")
$10 (optional) Blackjack Trout (closest to 21" w/o going over)

Tournament Boundary (Google Maps link)

We have some updated boundaries for 2012. Please familiarize yourself with them. (Link above & PDF below)

This tournament will be benefiting:

*The Gary J Lynn Foundation*

"Gary was born with spastic quadriplegic cerebral palsy. After six hours of blood transfusions, the doctors had no hope that he would ever function at a normal level. Under the best of circumstances, his parents were told, the most they could hope for was a child with a severe learning disability. Not wanting to give up on their son, Gary's parents began working with him at home. At two years of age, Gary was enrolled in a school for children with special needs. Within a few weeks he was working on a computer. With constant stimulation and unrelenting guidance, Gary began reading words and short sentences at the age of four. Next came the Pre-K program, elementary school, and Gary's fifth grade graduation where he received the Presidential Award for Outstanding Academic Excellence.

Having made the honor roll almost every year in high school, this outstanding young man graduated in 2010 among the top twenty fifth percentile of his class. Gary is now in college with hopes to become a sports attorney and eventually go into politics. He plans to continue The Gary J. Lynn Foundation, supporting research which will benefit all those who are afflicted with cerebral palsy.

Gary refuses to be defined by his disability. He has a wonderful sense of humor and an extremely quick wit. Cerebral palsy may have confined him to a wheelchair, but his mind and unbridled spirit make him stand 10 feet tall. Those of us who know him are in awe of his ability to confront adversity with amazing grace and are honored to be considered among his friends."

Learn more About Gary & CP by visiting his website: www.thegaryjlynnfoundation.org

Please mark your calendars more details about the raffle & list of prizes will be available later this month.

If you wish to get involved with the raffle send me a PM.

Tournament Flyer (PDF)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=311922982167883


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Thank you very much for doing this. I have known "G" for a good while now. I can honestly say that I am a better man for knowing him.

You da man, G! Thank you for being my friend.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Online registration is up & running:

https://www.fishwestend.com/our-store/events-and-raffles/big-trout-tournament

Updated Tournament Flyer w/ Gary's logo added.

We are going back & forth between a raffle or silent auction. Once confirmed, I'll post details. Regardless, we are continuing to receive / collect donated items to either be raffled or auctioned off at the event. All proceeds from the auction / raffle will be donated to Gary's foundation.


----------

